# Getting Started, pumpkin faces



## KisaKat (Aug 1, 2013)

Started putting up decorations the night before last, it rained yesterday. First day we got everything out of the attic, then we put the fences up and put together a few more things like gargoyles and other little gargoyle-like statues like the buzzard on the skill and the skeleton(upper half) with a small crow on his shoulder. We also put up our full skeleton in the chair out front with some black roses. Today I had to shove the ladder into the bushes to put black gauze stuff on the windows like outside curtains. We also put up some old Spanish moss, and hung mini skeletons along the fence. We started laying out some tombstones but we hadn't set them out yet. We got this hanging reaper guy called THE RAPTURE but it's kinda confusing fixing the cloth, the instructions are very vague. Right now I can't remember how to post new stuff >.< aghh but i'm looking for a SCARY pumpkin face, I havn't carved a pumpkin in a few years and if I do this year it has to be creepy, so if anyone knows some good evil-face pumpkin patterns, hook me up. I'm sitting here drawing up a bunch.


----------

